# Medicare Credit Balance Report



## casey3266 (Apr 8, 2015)

Can anyone help give me some insight in regards to the Medicare Credit Balance Report? My small nephrology practice was unaware that this even existed. After much research we are unable to determine if this must be turned in by *ALL* provider types or if this report is only needing to be turned in by Facility Providers such as providers that work for a hospital. All of the documentation/instructions state in one area that providers are required to report credit balances then further down states that details must be provided including a copy of the UB form. We bill on HCFA not UB so I am at a loss and my call to Medicare was no help. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## kdstone051468 (Apr 11, 2015)

yes...all provider types must file credit balance report...here is how it is worded in the provider training...  You must report quarterly...so for 1st Qtr ending 3/31/15 your credit balance report is due by 4/30/15.

"In accordance with these provisions, all providers participating in the Medicare program are to complete a Medicare Credit Balance Report (CMS-838) to help ensure that monies owed to Medicare are repaid in a timely manner."

Hope this helps...you can go on Novitas-solutions.com and look up credit balance reporting for guidance.


----------



## casey3266 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## s_harris14 (Apr 25, 2015)

http://www.novitas-solutions.com/we...tentId=00081603&_adf.ctrl-state=xdjzzgd5v_252

I also work for a small specialist office and have never heard of this form either. I searched for "Medicare Credit Balance Report" on the Notivas website and it brought up the link above. Column A "My services are for:" only indicates Part A for this particular form. The other forms pertaining to overpayments are pertinent to Part B providers. I always use Form 8322 when reporting and repaying a discovered overpayment, but I've never reported quarterly to Medicare. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## casey3266 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you so much for your respone. This is how we report discovered overpayments as well, using form 8322.

Thank you again!
Casey


----------

